# Canon EOS T5 - Force Horizontal Orientation?



## CeeScott (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey all, I did a few searches of the forums and didn't see any hits for my question.

I recently upgraded to a Canon Rebel EOS T5 with an EF 100mm macro lens for coin photography and so far I am very happy with the shooting results!

The problem is that I have it mounted on a copy stand with remote shutter to avoid any shake/blur while shooting the coins and the camera will just arbitrarily decide that this coin should be vertical/portrait orientation and then the next three will come out horizontal, then the next two will be vertical again.

Is there any function where I can set to force horizontal shooting all the time?

Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Aug 5, 2014)

Yes. Turn off the option (Auto Rotation) that automatically senses the camera orientation.

See page 336 of the Index that refers you to page 188 of the T5 Instruction Manual.


----------

